

Product to Platform - My Start-up's Summer Journey - andrewljohnson
http://www.gaiagps.com/news/article/Product%20to%20Platform

======
maxklein
Your title is "More Money Than Our Apps" but the paragraph does not explain
this. Has the licensing deal made you more money than your apps in total?

